# Housing Outside



## lizardboy101 (May 6, 2008)

Ok so Ik a lot of you guys house your tegu's outside...my question is for those that do...how do you keep it cool enough when it gets up into the 100 degree marks. Is just a little shade enough or what/


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2008)

It is rare for it to reach 100 here, but my tegus go underground during the heat of the day in summer.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 7, 2008)

alright. It really won't be all that hot when They're outside...Minnesota in the summer, and Arizona the rest of the months. Should they be ok outside?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> alright. It really won't be all that hot when They're outside...Minnesota in the summer, and Arizona the rest of the months. Should they be ok outside?



Yes, as long as it does not get too hot, or cold. Over 95*F or under 55*F


----------

